# Eclipse Profiler



## Beni (18. Jun 2008)

Hallo

Ich suche einen Profiler für Eclipse, hat jemand einen guten Tipp?

"Kleine" Nebenbedingungen:
- muss unter Ubuntu laufen (damit scheidet TPTP mit seinen unmotivierten Abstürzen aus...)
- muss Eclipse-Plugins für 3.3.2 profilen können.
- muss auch vor einer Applikation die etwas mehr RAM benötigt nicht aufgeben (> 512 MB)
- sollte verfügbar sein (keine Demoversion wie JProfiler...)

Sorry, die Liste ist sehr einschränkend... :autsch:


----------



## Kim Stebel (18. Jun 2008)

wenn du schreiben würdest, welche du schon evaluiert und verworfen hast, würde sich vielleicht jemand die mühe machen, dir zu antworten.


----------



## Beni (18. Jun 2008)

TPTP: Unter Linux nicht zu gebrauchen (aber einen halben Tag Aufwand bis es installiert ist...)
JProfiler: nett, aber nicht frei
Eclipsecolorer: kann mit neuren Versionen nicht umgehen.


----------



## Kim Stebel (18. Jun 2008)

Wie hast du tptp denn installiert? Wenn das schon Stunden gedauert hat, hast du dabei vielleicht was falsch gemacht. Update service oder manuell? Welche Version von tptp? welche Eclipse-Version? 3.3.2? Hast du es mal mit dem all-in-one-package von http://www.eclipse.org/tptp/home/downloads/ versucht?


----------



## Beni (19. Jun 2008)

Per update-service, Version 4.4. Der Agent Controller, die anders benannten Libraries und fehlenden Environment Variables unter Ubuntu sorgen dann für stundenlanges nachbessern. (TPTP läuft dann so etwa eine Minute bis sämtliche Resourcen des Systems aufgebraucht sind - worauf Ubuntu selbst einfriert und nur noch ein Kaltstart was bringt.)


----------



## Kim Stebel (19. Jun 2008)

Ubuntu friert ein?? Das wäre ja ein Bug in Ubuntu... bekommst du mit ctrl alt f1 keine Konsole?


----------



## Beni (19. Jun 2008)

Wenn man genug lange wartet würde sicherlich irgendwann eine Konsole kommen.

Nachdem ich ein bisschen in Blogs rumgelesen habe scheine ich nicht der einzige mit diesen Problemen zu sein  :? Eine Lösung habe ich aber noch niergends gesehen.


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jun 2008)

Ich bin an TPTP (noch für Callisto) leider auch gescheitert und suche Ersatz  :cry:


----------

